# Football fish and miyama stag for sale



## john216 (Nov 24, 2017)

In my market box. Add me :01066895652


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 24, 2017)

Campers don't ask for those - ever. I have campers at max level 20 friendship and they've never asked for ultra rare items. 

They do ask for horned dynastids, red snappers and black bass.

So....no one will ever need your football fish or miyama stag. Pity you already put them in your box, you could have gotten a lot of bells by selling them in game.


----------



## john216 (Nov 24, 2017)

oh wow. Good to know ty


----------

